# المنتدى منتدى أخبار وإعلانات المنتدى أخر أخبار وتحديثات GSM News & Updates تحديثات :  DC-Unlocker ...0716 Huawei E585U-82, E586, E1732 India IDEA and many others added

## mohamed73

Added:
Modems: 
Huawei E261
Huawei E1731 
Routers: 
Sierra wireless AirCard AC754S
Huawei E586
Huawei E585U-82 
Customized modems: 
Huawei E153 11.0609.18.00.238 Dec 06 2010 11:04:53 (SmartBro Philippines)
Huawei E153 11.609.18.00.158 Dec 23 2010 11:07:15 (Globe Philippines)
Huawei E153 11.609.16.00.201 Jul 28 2010 10:18:43 (Sun Philippines)
Huawei E153 11.609.18.00.634 Dec 20 2010 21:10:09 (MTS Uzbekistan)
Huawei *E1732* 11.126.16.00.356 Mar 04 2011 12:28:46 (Idea India)
Huawei *E1732* 11.126.16.00.356 Apr 27 2011 16:28:48 (Idea India)
Huawei *E1732* 11.126.16.01.356 Jun 09 2011 15:40:11 (Idea India)
Huawei E1550 11.609.20.02.356 May 25 2011 20:06:49 (Idea India)
Huawei E1550 11.609.20.03.356 Jun 02 2011 15:39:45 (Idea India)  *++All supported customized versions unlock in few seconds without firmware change.*
++All supported routers unlock price reduced.
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

